# SUMMER WARS!!!



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

Holy Badass Bugs Bunny Batrider! This looks cool as fucking fuck!

[video=youtube;-A7FN6VnhXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A7FN6VnhXk[/video]

I've literally not cared for a single goddamn anime since Panty and Stocking. This is right up my alley. I love this oddball and technological stuff. And what an odd yet easy choice for a character. He's a mix of Terry Bogard, Sonic, and Contra (not in aesthetic, just because he's as kickass as that), but he's a rabbit. I suppose it's unfitting for his nature portrayed in this trailer, but it works and I like it. And that Deadmau5 looking thing turning into Ogre from Tekken. That's that kinda shit I grew up on. Gliding through computers! Bad guys transforming into final forms! GREAT animation! Funky designs! And a kickass rabbit dude! His name is King Kazma man! KING!
*KING!








*​8D


----------



## Tigercougar (Jul 17, 2013)

I've seen it. It IS pretty cool, but if you've ever seen Digimon: The Movie...all it is the first segment of that film with non-Digimon characters.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 17, 2013)

What the fuck did I just watch? 
I don't if I should love it or be slightly scared by it. 

I don't quite understand what was happening but I want to watch this now. Thanks Pachi.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 17, 2013)

It's actually pretty cool for a movie, if you share the common opinion that "Digimon" TV series actually did weave a coherent narrative and became more than just a thirty-minute toy commercial. But why are we just now noticing it if it's been on the market for years?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 17, 2013)

I remember seeing this years ago. Really enjoyed it, thought the animation was superb and it had a decent story. I was more engrossed by the main character's (forget his name) fake relationship thing than the cyber-hackery, that was fun. Might watch it again now it's in English.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm getting a hold of it as soon as possible.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 17, 2013)

I saw this movie a quite a few times and bought it on DVD. Fair warning, buy it on Bluray. It looks terrible on a wide screen television on DVD.

I love this movie. From the creator of The Girl Who Leapt Through Time and Wolf Children, both of which were very well recieved, as was this one. It was amazing.

King Kazma gets into some pretty cool fights in this movie, too. I definitely recomend watching this movie, as that little clip you just saw doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2013)

I think I loved the family in that movie, specially the grandmother.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2013)

Old.

And it's practically Digimon: Our war game again.


XoPachi said:


> I've literally not cared for a single goddamn anime since Panty and Stocking.


Ew.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jul 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Ew.



Better P&S than Generic Tentacle Rape Hentai.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Better P&S than Generic Tentacle Rape Hentai.


Oh, You mean Digimon Savers?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 17, 2013)

No Panty and Stocking. You have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> No Panty and Stocking. You have to see it to believe it.


Digimon Savers had a tentacle rape scene.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 17, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Digimon Savers had a tentacle rape scene.


Link please.
I didn't know that happened in Digimon Savers. I'd like to see how bad it was.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Link please.


NSFW


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah _Summer Wars_ is really flipping good. And of course King Kazma is patently badass (and 85% of the reason I watched the movie).

I highly recommend it. It was surprisingly touching and sweet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think I loved the family in that movie, specially the grandmother.



Old people are always the best anime characters. I've learned this steadily over the years.



Battlechili1 said:


> I saw this movie a quite a few times and bought it on DVD. Fair warning, buy it on Bluray. It looks terrible on a wide screen television on DVD.
> 
> I love this movie. From the creator of The Girl Who Leapt Through Time and Wolf Children, both of which were very well recieved, as was this one. It was amazing.
> 
> King Kazma gets into some pretty cool fights in this movie, too. I definitely recomend watching this movie, as that little clip you just saw doesn't do it justice.



I'm gonna take it The King doesn't talk in this? If he doesn't than he'll be one of the few to pull off the quiet badass routine a fuck ton of anime characters try soooo hard to pull off. 



Imperial Impact said:


> Ew.



Hey, Impact.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm gonna take it The King doesn't talk in this? If he doesn't than he'll be one of the few to pull off the quiet badass routine a fuck ton of anime characters try soooo hard to pull off.


He rarely gets any screen time. 




XoPachi said:


> Hey, Impact.


So sensitive~


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 18, 2013)

Summer wars is a good movie.

And for those comparing it to Digimon: Our War Game, it was made by the same director and it was essentially a remade and improved version, while Digimon was mainly a prototype. Both are till great though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm gonna take it The King doesn't talk in this? If he doesn't than he'll be one of the few to pull off the quiet badass routine a fuck ton of anime characters try soooo hard to pull off.


In-universe he's an online avatar/character. When he does make noises (grunts, shouts, etc.) he has the voice of the kid playing as him, Kazuma.

And yeah he doesn't get a ton of screentime. But the time he does have is foolishly badass. Like retarded, idiotic levels of badassery.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm gonna take it The King doesn't talk in this? If he doesn't than he'll be one of the few to pull off the quiet badass routine a fuck ton of anime characters try soooo hard to pull off.


Yes and no. He sort of talks, but very very little and it could be considered that he doesn't talk. You'll see for yourself. Seriously, watch this movie.


----------



## partysmores (Jul 22, 2013)

I've seen this movie 4 times. I freaking loved it every time. It's really an anime you can watch with your whole family.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 5, 2013)

I've seen the movie 2 or 3 times now, at least 2...god my memory sucks. However since I've seen it enough times to remember something about it, I'll just add this little tidbit: I liked it and wish there where more films like this, the girl who leapt through time, and other films of the same nature.


----------

